# TV AV to VGA converter



## Weapon-X (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi.
I'm planning on using my PC monitor as a monitor for my PS2 and (in the future) my Xbox 360.
I read many threads on Google and this site and I'm getting mixed messages. In one thread I read that I cannot use a AV to VGA cable because it needs to be converted first. In another, I read that a TV Tuner card is best for quality.

I'm looking on eBay and I found this: http://cgi.ebay.com/PC-MAC-VGA-to-T...ltDomain_0?hash=item518bb59c39#ht_4523wt_1115









I'm not planning on buying this but I have a question: could I use this kind of converter to go from AV to VGA?
I'm confused because a VGA to TV AV composite converter box is all I can find and this picture shows that I cannot go from my PS2 to my PC monitor.

I'm thinking a tuner card is my best bet... I was just wondering if I need a nice GFX card or not... which I don't have.
Side Question: What is RCA?.. is it just another name for the AV cables (ex: the PS2 cables)? and.. could I use a RCA to VGA converter?

PC Specs:http://www.superwarehouse.com/Sony_VAIO_RB30C/VGC-RB30/ps/471790


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

A video to VGA converter like this one may work for you if you don't want to go with a video input tuner card in the computer.

http://www.svideo.com/video2vga.html

EDIT: RCA refers to a type of connector that can be used for audio, composite video and component video.


----------



## foxtra (Nov 14, 2009)

VGA to AV and vice versa is never a good idea, it will resolve in terrible quality and resolution issues. I recommend a TV tuner, it will greatly increase the quality.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

foxtra said:


> VGA to AV and vice versa is never a good idea, it will resolve in terrible quality and resolution issues. I recommend a TV tuner, it will greatly increase the quality.


Unless the tuner is displaying the incoming video in a smaller screen on the Windows desktop, there will be a need to do some type of resolution conversion using either a TV tuner or a stand alone converter. Are you saying that *any* brand and model of TV tuner card will do a better conversion job than *any* brand or model of stand alone video converter box?


----------



## foxtra (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, common sense should answer that question. But just incase it's not very obvious, there are diffrent qualities. But in general, a TV tuner for X dollars will perform a better than a stand alone video converter for X dollars. Ofcourse there are exceptions.


----------



## Weapon-X (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, cwwozniak and foxtra!
I understand that there can be resolution and graphic issues with a cheap TV tuner card AND a cheap VGA converter box. I'd like to buy a good quality TV tuner card or a VGA converter box on eBay because it's a lot cheaper. I just don't know which brands have decent quality. Could you guys recommend a brand for a VGA converter box and a TV Tuner card(PCI)? I remember hearing that Hauppauge was a reliable brand...

-EDIT-
I found these Video to VGA converters:
http://www.pcconnectionexpress.com/...768&srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=22-46705767-2
http://www.svideo.com/svideo4to1.html

I also found these TV Tuner Cards:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-Falcon2-Re...ultDomain_0?hash=item335a1705bc#ht_500wt_1129
http://cgi.ebay.com/WinTV-Hauppauge...ltDomain_0?hash=item48394a7f5f#ht_1742wt_1112
The ASUS Falcon TV Tuner card has audio input as well but I don't need it because I have a 3.5mm converter.
Are there any tv tuner cards with JUST the video and not TV? Sounds like a silly question but it's worth a try.

Thanks for your help! I'm very thankful.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome. I have no recent experience using either type of product and can not make any specific recommendations one way or the other.

There may be one minor issue using a TV Tuner card or just a video capture card with a computer. There may be a slight lag between the video input and what you see on the computer screen. It may not be objectionable for watching a DVD or some type of games but could be a killer in a FPS game.


----------



## Weapon-X (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, cwwozniak!
Since I have low RAM and a bad GFX card on this computer, I think that if I got a TV Tuner card then it would lag horribly.
I'm thinking about buying this Video to VGA converter:http://cgi.ebay.com/Video-to-VGA-Co...ltDomain_0?hash=item1c03d99db0#ht_2953wt_1108
It has 4 Audio/Video inputs, 4 buttons to switch between inputs, and an Audio output for my speaker.
Thanks for all your help, foxtra and cwwozniak!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Weapon-X said:


> I'm thinking about buying this Video to VGA converter:http://cgi.ebay.com/Video-to-VGA-Co...ltDomain_0?hash=item1c03d99db0#ht_2953wt_1108
> 
> Thanks for all your help, foxtra and cwwozniak!


You're welcome.
The item in your link looks like it should work for you. It's just a matter of how well it works for your application. I did notice that it does not seem to have a sound input jack to go with the VGA input. It would have made switching speakers between the computer and other video sources a bit easier.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

You guys all do realize that you can buy VGA adapters (not an adapter really, just a cable with a vga end) for both the 360 AND the PS3... and a vga switch is a lot cheaper than a vga converter. Granted buying all three might(will?) be a bit more expensive, there is also no conversion required.

The reason? *The 360 and PS3 support VGA out of the box*. In fact, if you have some soldering skill you can make your own VGA cable for both systems using the stock cables.

Converting to RCA and back to VGA adds an unnecessary step, reduces signal quality and in general isnt ideal.

You can find a VGA only switch on the cheap, and the required cables for < 10 bucks each. You could very well spend less than the 50 bucks you were considering on that adapter for all three components.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Masta Squidge said:


> You guys all do realize that you can buy VGA adapters .... The 360 and PS3 support VGA out of the box.


I did not know that. Thank you for the information.


----------

